# Help with computer trying to block websites, please



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey, my brother's computer has been trying to block numerous websites recently, most notable google/youtube and apple. it doesnt seem to be a problem directly with his firewall, but it's causing many issues. I read another forum post stating to post C:/Windows/System32/drives/etc/host page, which looks like this: # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1 localhost
#	::1 localhost

thank you greatly to anyone who can help


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't see an edit button, so I guess i'll add this as a reply. It also is having problem running websites such as minecraft.net, and the game's launcher in general. any advice would be useful, since this is really annoying.
EDIT: I see the edit button on this one, but not the initial post, odd.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Who has access to the router settings? Who pays the ISP monthly bill?


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

The problem is currently only with one computer, everything works fine on anything else connected to internet


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you checked the browser if it has Proxy setting? Remove it if there is.
http://www.ehow.com/how_5512742_remove-proxy-server.html

Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

I think that link might help, but im just curious, is there a free option for it?
Oh, and yes we have tried other browsers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try changing your LAN or WLAN DNS's to Google DNSs. Here's the guide.


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, I think the link messed up at first. It worked with firefox, but seems to not be working with chrome. Could there be any reason for that?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

PmLinkman said:


> Sorry, I think the link messed up at first. It worked with firefox, but seems to not be working with chrome. Could there be any reason for that?


You may FF, at least one browser is working right? :grin:


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah lol, was just curious. Thanks . This seems to have fixed things with images, but logging into some sights such as ebay or youtube are resulting in FF saying it has an untrusted connection, which is now the problem..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried booting to Safe Mode with Networking? Restart your computer continue tapping and press F8 then select this option, see if you can replicate the issue.

It won't hurt to scan your computer for possible infections. Please download, install and run Free SuperAntiSpyware then remove all infections found, see if it helps. There's no need to post the logs.


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

EDIT: should we do a full scan on superantispyware?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

PmLinkman said:


> EDIT: should we do a full scan on superantispyware?


Yes, go for it.


----------



## PmLinkman (Jan 6, 2013)

still having this problem, this is what the error said: 
This webpage is not available
The webpage at https://www.youtube.com/embed/MmB9b5njVbA?hd=1&autohide=1&showinfo=0&wmode=opaque might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 501 (net::ERR_INSECURE_RESPONSE): Unknown error 

the website isnt down, however, because it worked for my laptop


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is all http*s* sites you have issues with?


----------

